# Mucked up an iTrader



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 5, 2008)

Meant to give TMM a +1 but somehow didn't, can this be fixed?

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/itrader_detail.php?ir=1404&u=1727


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 5, 2008)

I think, anyway...


----------

